# Lees 190plus eight pointer



## satchmo (Oct 12, 2009)

Has anyone else seen this monster? This is unreal, awesome buck.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Oct 12, 2009)

He would have been a good'un next year. Is that Gary Levox from Rascal Flats behind him.
Awesome buck..makes me almost not stare at Tiffany as much.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2009)

Freak nasty!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2009)

SWbowhunter said:


> He would have been a good'un next year. Is that Gary Levox from Rascal Flats behind him.
> Awesome buck..makes me almost not stare at Tiffany as much.


Yeah, that's Gary.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 12, 2009)

for some reason I can see all the haters typing away...


----------



## labs4life (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW!!!

I hope to see one like that in a few weeks!!


----------



## satchmo (Oct 12, 2009)

labs4life said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> I hope to see one like that in a few weeks!!



I hope you do too. Congrats on your deer yesterday man.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 12, 2009)

bad too the bone !! 






















nice buck as well


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Man thats a GIANT!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2009)

Not only is his rack unreal, look at the size of his body, that bucks gotta be all over 300lbs.


----------



## chadf (Oct 12, 2009)

Monster! Details???

I'll keep my Tiffany comments down.....


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 12, 2009)

yea satchmo ....what did he weigh ??


----------



## deerslayer30 (Oct 12, 2009)

All i'm going to say is... Lucky man!!!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 12, 2009)

That is awesome!! I would love to have the oppurtunity to hunt for a living a raise these big deer. Im glad that Lee and Tiffany seem to be humble people who are greatful and work hard at what they do. They really seem to understand they are blessed to get to do what so many of what love to do as a profession. He deserves that deer. From what I have read about him and the interviews I have seen with him he eats,sleeps and breaths whitetails.


----------



## PChunter (Oct 12, 2009)

what a monster


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 12, 2009)

You won't ever kill a 250+ inch buck if you shoot every 190" that walks under your tree...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoa, what a huge hoss of a massive buck.  Hadn't heard about it so thanks for the update & good post.  

Had to go look up the news on this.  Not bad for an Iowa buck with only a 14-inch spread & PY 196 & 7/8ths.  Didn't realize that pic is recent news with BBD date of Oct. 7th for Lee's long shot of 47 yards.  

Amazing that only 2 days earlier, Gary Levox bags HIS biggest buck ever, PY 172 & 5/8ths, on Oct. 5th so lets include his pic in this post below.  

Just for comparison, let's go ahead & include a trail cam photo of Lee's buck in velvet named "Mr. Gnarles Barkley". 

Looks like right now that the Midwest is the place to be with big bucks moving & going down.

Congrats to Lee & Gary on a great season so far.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only is his rack unreal, look at the size of his body, that bucks gotta be all over 300lbs.



thats what I was thinking!!  that rack is bad but that body is crazy!!!        kinda sounds kinky dont it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> thats what I was thinking!!  that rack is bad but that body is crazy!!!        kinda sounds kinky dont it!



I like it!!


----------



## turbogt (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, that buck made me actually take my eyes off Tiffany.........for a second.  Does anybody else think she looks like Britney Spears before she went all wacko??

Oops, sorry - I forget this was a *deer* forum.  Sorry about that Lee - now, back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 12, 2009)

That is one guy that knows how to put a giant on the ground. And he has to put Tiffany on a giant or two every year as well. Congrats to Lee on an absolute freak!!!! That thing is a beast.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 12, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> thats what I was thinking!!  that rack is bad but that body is crazy!!!        kinda sounds kinky dont it!



are you talking about the buck or Tiffany?


----------



## CAMO84 (Oct 12, 2009)

where's the deer. i cant get past that pink hat


----------



## devolve (Oct 12, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> Im glad that Lee and Tiffany seem to be humble people who are greatful and work hard at what they do.



you have obviously never met them. I have on two occasions and they are ANYTHING but humble people.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 12, 2009)

i hope they got it on film


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 12, 2009)

That thing is unreal!


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone have link on any more info?


----------



## Blisterapine (Oct 12, 2009)

devolve said:


> you have obviously never met them. I have on two occasions and they are ANYTHING but humble people.



LMBO , here we go.. I also heard they worship satan


----------



## Gadget (Oct 12, 2009)

Man what a MASSIVE beast !!!


could you imagine how hard it must be to hunt their farm as a guest............ seeing those giant bucks by day and then coming in at night to see Tiffiany............ too much eye candy..........


----------



## ETK (Oct 12, 2009)

What can anyone say about that but unbelievable!!  The deer too!!!!  Lol


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Oct 12, 2009)

chadf said:


> Monster! Details???
> 
> I'll keep my Tiffany comments down.....


Details:  His name was Gnarles Barkley


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 12, 2009)

devolve said:


> you have obviously never met them. I have on two occasions and they are ANYTHING but humble people.



Sorry that your offended by my statement so much. If you read my post correctly I put they "Seem" to be humble. Im basing my statement from interviews, articles and the QUALITY of their TV shows. Until I meet them and they change my mind or they do something publicly to make me thing different about them, I will have no reason to think any different of them.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 12, 2009)

Dino said:


> anyone have link on any more info?



If you go to their website for the TV show " The Crush " it has more info on there.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow!

Wheres the deer??...
Oh, yeah now I see it!

HOSS!

In the blog on their website it said that Lee and his cameraman went out that evening he killed Gnarles so Im guessing he got it on video. Cant wait to see him walking around!


----------



## devolve (Oct 12, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> Sorry that your offended by my statement so much.



Im not offended by you in the least bit. Just giving my .02 about them and my personal dealing with them.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 13, 2009)

Why do we call it an eight when it has at least 11 or 12 scorable points? Is it because it is a main-frame 8? 



Or is it because it sounds better?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 13, 2009)

Giants!


----------



## lisa1914 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great Buck...Congrats!


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 13, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Why do we call it an eight when it has at least 11 or 12 scorable points? Is it because it is a main-frame 8?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it because it sounds better?



Because its makes you sound cooler..lol
IMO
You were right on the money--main frame 8 with kickers.  When you get into deer of that size I think you are allowed to call it how you want. If your one of those people who call a coke "pop", then you would be saying 4x4 with stickers


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 13, 2009)

Dang, I just took a good look at the bases.....they have to be somewhere around 7-9 inches in diameter. That thing is so freakin big, I can't get over it. I'm glad he laid the smack on that dude. He works his butt off for em.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 13, 2009)

nothing can possibly be said here except dear lord I love the midwest!

congrats to lee and gary


----------



## tfosterjr (Oct 13, 2009)

Wish all of the people would stay up north for the winter, and the deer would migrate south. What a monster, gimme a second folks


----------



## torrente1 (Oct 13, 2009)

canned hunt!!


----------



## BASSCAT1 (Oct 13, 2009)

*nice*

think he used CA"MERE DEER?


----------



## chadf (Oct 13, 2009)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Details:  His name was Gnarles Barkley



Wow, very helpfull info DA....


----------



## JBax26 (Oct 13, 2009)

Now that defines "freak nasty"


----------



## elasseter3030 (Oct 13, 2009)

amazing buck looks like a great hunt cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 13, 2009)

torrente1 said:


> canned hunt!!



nope, but good try though


----------



## ryano (Oct 13, 2009)

devolve said:


> Im not offended by you in the least bit. Just giving my .02 about them and my personal dealing with them.



no worries..........you are certainly not the ONLY one I have heard say that that has actually met them both and had dealings with them. Especially Tiffany. I hear she is just downright snooty.

Thats besides the point that this is a freak nasty of all monster bucks.

Congrats to both the hunters.   At least they werent killed in pens like some other TV hunters kills are.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like to me that lisa1914 has ol Tiff beat by a country mile. Just sayin.

Congrats to the hunter. Another example of what money can buy. I keep hearing how hard they have worked for what they have, and admittedly know very little if anything about their story(and don't care to know). But I seriously doubt she toted lumber as a teenager for 3 bucks an hour, or picked up garbage, cut grass, etc etc, to get where they are. I sound jealous, and have thought about that possibility many times. However, I am not, and would not trade my 40 acres of hunting land, for any of their trophies. I 'll continue to get satisfaction from my little 6 & 8 pts, and enjoying time with my kids in the woods. I seriously don't see the big attraction. Carry on.

Again, congrats to them, and hope they have continued success in their adventures.


----------



## tony32 (Oct 13, 2009)

that guy really knows how to pick and choose


----------



## Killdee (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, they made it in the TV hunting business, had since enough to buy a chunk of property in the land of the giants. Amazing what unlimited food in Iowa will grow. I dont think my heart would hold up to hunting deer like that,especially with a bow!!! Way to go Yall!!!Last 1 fer Tif..


----------



## tsnider08 (Oct 13, 2009)

Why does Gary Levox have his hand on Lee's shoulder in both pics. Just sayin!! That's one dude ( i think he's a dude) that I'd never want to sleep next to at camp!!


----------



## kevincox (Oct 13, 2009)

Giant buck, but just one of many they have killed in Iowa! Thats why I bought a preference point this year and will again


----------



## Killdee (Oct 13, 2009)

tsnider08 said:


> Why does Gary Levox have his hand on Lee's shoulder in both pics. Just sayin!! That's one dude ( i think he's a dude) that I'd never want to sleep next to at camp!!



If he put me on a buck like that.........


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 13, 2009)

tsnider08 said:


> Why does Gary Levox have his hand on Lee's shoulder in both pics. Just sayin!! That's one dude ( i think he's a dude) that I'd never want to sleep next to at camp!!





I KNOW YOU RIGHT!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 13, 2009)

*Everybody look at Lee's stablizer.....*

This company also makes string dampeners that are garanteed for two years, I just can not think of the brand name. Ya'll look at it and let me know! I just can not remember the companies name.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood (Oct 13, 2009)

Which fence did that one come out of?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Oct 14, 2009)

chadf said:


> Wow, very helpfull info DA....




Excuse me?  You wanted details... that was the deer's name... DA


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 14, 2009)

*well*

I hope that you were kidding? Weither you like them or not, I know for a fact that they do not hunt high fence. They grow'em fair chase free range.



taliaferrohardwood said:


> Which fence did that one come out of?


----------



## Blisterapine (Oct 14, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I hope that you were kidding? Weither you like them or not, I know for a fact that they do not hunt high fence. They grow'em fair chase free range.



I'm sure their neigboors are killing the same type of deer they are, but no one hears or sees those. This is afterall Iowa.


----------



## bigbrannew (Oct 14, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> are you talking about the buck or Tiffany?





i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 14, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> This company also makes string dampeners that are garanteed for two years, I just can not think of the brand name. Ya'll look at it and let me know! I just can not remember the companies name.



X-Factor Outdoors


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 14, 2009)

Man folks, sounds like some of you guys have a real problem with a dude knockin down a real giant of a whitetail. Yea, he's got money but that doesn't change the fact that he is a great bowhunter and works hard at it. You guys see the 30 min show and think it's easy to kill a monster in the Midwest!!!! It ain't, a big mature buck is still a big mature buck. He works at 365 days/year and it pays off for him!!!! He makes his own luck. And those of you that say they're hard to deal with have no idea. I would be willing to bet everyone wants a piece of em and it's got to be a tough lifestyle!!!! Cut em some slack and give the dude props for killing a hoss!!!! Just my thoughts on it....


----------



## limbhanger (Oct 14, 2009)

This dude is a freak killer. I like his wife, alot.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

*sometimes*

sometimes some of you folks get so far off in left field it aint funny. "worships satan??? where the heck did that come from and what has it got to do with this great deer and great set of hunters.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 14, 2009)

you said "great set"


----------



## NDLucas (Oct 14, 2009)

Havana Dude said:


> Looks like to me that lisa1914 has ol Tiff beat by a country mile. Just sayin.
> 
> Congrats to the hunter. Another example of what money can buy. I keep hearing how hard they have worked for what they have, and admittedly know very little if anything about their story(and don't care to know). But I seriously doubt she toted lumber as a teenager for 3 bucks an hour, or picked up garbage, cut grass, etc etc, to get where they are. I sound jealous, and have thought about that possibility many times. However, I am not, and would not trade my 40 acres of hunting land, for any of their trophies. I 'll continue to get satisfaction from my little 6 & 8 pts, and enjoying time with my kids in the woods. I seriously don't see the big attraction. Carry on.
> 
> Again, congrats to them, and hope they have continued success in their adventures.




  You think it's easy just because it's Iowa and that he makes a very good living doing what he loves? No. We ALL start somewhere. Lee worked very hard to get where he is. He wasn't born with a silver spoon in his mouth. Growing deer of that caliber takes a LOT of hard work and time. They don't just magically appear just because it's Iowa. A mature buck is a mature buck, be it GA, TX, IL, or IA.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 14, 2009)

The only thing that disturbs me is how easy we throw out the term "growing deer."

Is that what hunting has turned into? 
We farm deer, we grow deer, harvest deer, we 'cull' deer. 

I, myself, hunt deer.


----------



## zachdawg (Oct 14, 2009)

*deer?*

I'm not looking at the deer in that picture.  The real trophy is on the far right.  She is something special.  I'd never leave the house to work or go hunting.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 14, 2009)

*I see it all the time......*

People always attribute success to "luck" and like to say people "happened into" thier situation. While those who do not have the life they want or are not successful blame it on "luck" or Happenstance. Well I love successful people. I try to learn what they do differently. Lee was an engineer, he worked for a living and kept reaching for more. Now he has an outdoors show. It's too easy to say, "well if I was in Iowa....." or "Look what money can buy......" As if having money is somehow bad. Or being successful, and useing your resources to pursue what you really love as a hobby is some something to be ashamed of. I think you all suffer from stinkin thinkin. I aspire to be like these people. I want to be around successful people. I'm sure on TV they would say things like "I been really lucky". But the fact of the matter is none of that kind of success has anything to do with luck. People who succeed, in what ever, Warren Buffer, Sam Walton, Walt Disney, AL Pacino, or whom ever, did things to create thier status. Don't be jealous or tell us you wouldn't trade with them for one second. I'm proud of them, I think they are awsome and I wish them more and more success.
Byron


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 14, 2009)

SWbowhunter said:


> He would have been a good'un next year. Is that Gary Levox from Rascal Flats behind him.
> Awesome buck..makes me almost not stare at Tiffany as much.


i quit dating her so i could spend more time with maranda!


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> Man folks, sounds like some of you guys have a real problem with a dude knockin down a real giant of a whitetail. Yea, he's got money but that doesn't change the fact that he is a great bowhunter and works hard at it. You guys see the 30 min show and think it's easy to kill a monster in the Midwest!!!! It ain't, a big mature buck is still a big mature buck. He works at 365 days/year and it pays off for him!!!! He makes his own luck. And those of you that say they're hard to deal with have no idea. I would be willing to bet everyone wants a piece of em and it's got to be a tough lifestyle!!!! Cut em some slack and give the dude props for killing a hoss!!!! Just my thoughts on it....


all those actors use the same information to film the hunts. you have to hunt where large deer live, they swap farms and ranches and share information, forget hiz money, i will take his friends anytime. you may be hunting something that ain't there!


----------



## hoyt84 (Oct 14, 2009)

The guy killed a stud! Im happy for him!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Oct 14, 2009)

torrente1 said:


> canned hunt!!



lol anytime I see a goofy joker off of CMT in the picture thats exactly what I first think.


----------



## duffey1993 (Oct 14, 2009)

woah.


----------



## gahunter12 (Oct 19, 2009)

That is a great buck. One thing I can say about Lee and Tiff is they kill a lot of the deer each year off their own land. I can see why Tiff would be snooty some times if all people say about her is comments about her looks. Besides everyone they meet look at them as stars and not as normal hunters that are lucky enough to hunt for a living. I talked to them at a outdoor event and treated them like they were normal hunters and not tv host. We had a great conversation for about 30min. I never ask for pics, autographs, or any freebe's when I meet some one like that. I have had the chance to meet many people in the outdoors and outdoor events while working booths at different shows. From Lee and Tiff, Jay Ellis, KVD, Michael Wadell (spelling), Dale Jr, Bill Jordon and more. By the way she is a looker!!


----------



## woaug (Oct 20, 2009)

It is a shame that that buck would be illegal to shoot in Dooly and Macon counties in GA.  I know many hunting clubs that have a 15" spread rule as well and it drives me insane.  There is a club not far from here that has a 1000.00 fine for any deer under 15". They are very strict on it and if you shot that same buck that Lee Lakosky did on that club you would have to pay the fine.  
A deers antler spread has absolutely NOTHING to do with how old or "mature" he is.  A 190" buck with a 14" spread is an AWESOME trophy, and a VERY mature animal.  
This minimum spread stuff kills me.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 20, 2009)

woaug said:


> It is a shame that that buck would be illegal to shoot in Dooly and Macon counties in GA.  I know many hunting clubs that have a 15" spread rule as well and it drives me insane.  There is a club not far from here that has a 1000.00 fine for any deer under 15". They are very strict on it and if you shot that same buck that Lee Lakosky did on that club you would have to pay the fine.
> A deers antler spread has absolutely NOTHING to do with how old or "mature" he is.  A 190" buck with a 14" spread is an AWESOME trophy, and a VERY mature animal.
> This minimum spread stuff kills me.



I dont believe any game warden  in dooly , macon or any 15 " hunting club would fine anyone for this deer. If they tried I would take my deer and go home laughing at em. A judge would too.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Oct 20, 2009)

you cant use c'mere deer in Iowa unless they changed the law in the past 3 yrs.. hahahaha

cant wait to head up there... Dec needs to hurry up and get here


----------



## fatduckboy (Oct 22, 2009)

freak nasty there dang what a beast


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having one of them two, and I agree that is a monster buck.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Oct 22, 2009)

cull buck  lol


----------

